# White Marsh MD Herf at Red Brick Station



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

To any Baltimore or surrounding area BOTLs, BigFrankMD and I will be herfing at Red Brick Station on the Avenue at White Marsh this Thursday 12/13/2007. We will meet there around 4:00 PM in the bar. Red Brick has pretty good food and Micro Brews. So if you want to down a few suds, smoke a few cigars and herf it up with some Gorillas Balmer style come on out.

PM to let me know if you are coming.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Dang! Sounds like a great time but my work holiday party is that night ...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry it's the *6th* not the 13th.

The mind is a terrible thing.:hn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

i'll give you guy a call when i get outta work to see if you're still around. I won't be able to make it until 7:30 / 8:00 at the earliest


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> i'll give you guy a call when i get outta work to see if you're still around. I won't be able to make it until 7:30 / 8:00 at the earliest


Ouch man, 4 hours Im going to be drunk off my ass by then...:tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Thats tempting, especially to hang out with you guys but the wife is out of town this weekend so I've got kid duty starting Thursday night. And DC to White Marsh is a drive that will make you shoot yourself.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Thats tempting, especially to hang out with you guys but the wife is out of town this weekend so I've got kid duty starting Thursday night. And DC to White Marsh is a drive that will make you shoot yourself.


sounds like the perfect opportunity to get a sitter


----------



## BobbyRitz (Nov 25, 2006)

That's 15 minutes from my house, but I unfortunately have plans Thursday night! Dammit!


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, if you can't make this one, we can start making plans for the next one.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm 2 exits up the road, but I probably won't get out of work early enough. I DO like their beer, didn't realize they were cigar-friendly.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Call out.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Call out.


:r

Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I'm 2 exits up the road, but I probably won't get out of work early enough. I DO like their beer, didn't realize they were cigar-friendly.


We're meeting at 4PM, I am sure we'll be there a while (unless you work second shift, we won't be there that late).
If you can make it, I'll give you a copy of that Frisell, Douglas and Krauss show then.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Call out.


:r 
Great idea, but I've got a series of tests I need to finish by the end of the month. For me, the end of the month is Dec 20th. I'll need every day between now and then if I want my vacation!

I usually start heading out the door around 5, if I went straight to White Marsh I could be there around 5:30. Not sure if I'll have time for a smoke (unless you guys are gonna be awhile longer), but I could probably drop in for a beer and a chance to meet some local gorillas.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

We'll probably be on to our second smoke right about then. I was planning on at least 2, maybe 3 depending on the sticks. I'd say stop in, we'll just be getting started. $1 pit beefs end at 6PM though, so don't miss out on that.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

$1 pit beef?! Now I'm sold. I'll be there close to 5:30. I guess I'll just look for the two friendly-looking guys smoking cigars at the bar?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool.

I'll be the big guy with lamb chops and glasses, Frank will be the big guy with no glasses.

BTW, one sandwich per drink, so come thirsty and hungry.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Mark C said:


> :r
> Great idea, but I've got a series of tests I need to finish by the end of the month. For me, the end of the month is Dec 20th. I'll need every day between now and then if I want my vacation!
> 
> I usually start heading out the door around 5, if I went straight to White Marsh I could be there around 5:30. Not sure if I'll have time for a smoke (unless you guys are gonna be awhile longer), but I could probably drop in for a beer and a chance to meet some local gorillas.


5:30 will leave plenty of time. I think we left at like 7-7:30 last time. I plan on tying one on then walking to the bookstore to sober up.

Maybe we should get a table this time?


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a damn good plan.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Alright then, I'll see you guys tomorrow. I'll be the young guy with the beginnings of an amish beard.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

... and then there were 3


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

you need to get on aim jason seriously.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I always forget to start my IM up. I am on right now, but it doesn't look like you are.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Last call for getting yo drunk on...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

It was great meeting up with Mark and Frank at Red Brick Station. Good brews, good eats and lots of good smokes. Can't wait until the next one.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a great time too, thanks for setting it up guys! I was expecting a couple of old retirees, after all who the hell else has time for drinks and smokes in the middle of the afternoon? I was pleasantly surprised, you guys are great.

Thanks for the awesome selection of cigars! I showed 'em to my wife and she asked again "So, why do those people just give away cigars?" She's still not used to the generosity found around here, hell neither am I!

I still owe ya though, next time I'll try and come armed with something more than a credit card. I've got some Vegas Golds you may like  For next time, I can be at RBS any day during the week after work, but The Humidour is a weekend-only (or federal holiday) plan for me.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

hey guys. sorry i couldn't make it or call you guys. i ended up at work later than i thought. what time were ya'll out til?


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> hey guys. sorry i couldn't make it or call you guys. i ended up at work later than i thought. what time were ya'll out til?


Early 7 ish If I am correct.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it was 7:35 when I looked at my watch.

There's always next time.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

ok, well that makes me feel better, i was still at work


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Calling all MD BOTLs (in the Baltimore and surrounding areas). 

Jan 31st, the last night to smoke in doors before the ban goes into affect. I am planning to be there around 3:30 -4:00 PM. If anyone wants to herf it up, let me know. Apparently it's going to be a blowout, so I can get there early and grab a table. So again, please let me know.

Last time we had BigFrank, Mark C and myself, and it was a swell time. 

Redbrick has decent microbrews and great food (after 4PM $1 pit beef samiches)


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm in. I'll bring a few of the Camacho perfectos I promised Frank and the wine for your wife Jason.

Maybe I'll even take a few hours off work this time :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I'm in. I'll bring a few of the Camacho perfectos I promised Frank and the wine for your wife Jason.
> 
> Maybe I'll even take a few hours off work this time :ss


Right on, and I'll try to remember to bring that CD for you, as well as smokes :ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

You posted some time ago that you were interested in a Padilla '48 but hadn't tried one yet, that still the case? If so I've got something else for you


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> You posted some time ago that you were interested in a Padilla '48 but hadn't tried one yet, that still the case? If so I've got something else for you


Yeah, still true, I haven't had the chance to try one yet. You have become quite the Padilla man I see. :tu


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

jkorp said:


> You have become quite the Padilla man I see. :tu


Gotta start somewhere. So far so good


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Gotta start somewhere. So far so good


And a good place it is, Padilla's are some fine smokes.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Looks likes it gonna be use three again. Three amigos. I have no idea what to bring.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Looks likes it gonna be use three again. Three amigos. I have no idea what to bring.


A designated driver  j/k

Same plan as usual I guess, a handful of sticks and some specials if there is any in the humi. I have some of those Van ***** (pre-ban) coming, if they get here in time I will bring some or maybe some gold wrapped goodness. What ever we do, it should be in style because it will be the last time. We'll have to move the herfs to my front porch after that (but I have a kegerator in the works so won't be all bad :tu).


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I actually have some to bring y'all this time around, but don't expect anything fantastic. Hell, the majority of my humidor is still what you two gave me last time I think, but I AM working my way through 'em one stick at a time and found a few favorites in the process!

I'm down for relocating to any place with a kegerator! I'll bet The Humidour starts to get crowded soon, they definitely picked the right time to expand (no coincidence I'm sure).


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I actually have some to bring y'all this time around, but don't expect anything fantastic. Hell, the majority of my humidor is still what you two gave me last time I think, but I AM working my way through 'em one stick at a time and found a few favorites in the process!
> 
> I'm down for relocating to any place with a kegerator! I'll bet The Humidour starts to get crowded soon, they definitely picked the right time to expand (no coincidence I'm sure).


I'm sure you're right about the Humidour, every time I've been in lately it's been packed. I'm thinking about getting a locker (if they have any open, might be the time to get one now before there's a run on the place). That way I don't have to buy everytime I go, and I can keep a bottle or 2 on hand. Interested?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Ya know, most of the other herfs here have interesting names/acronyms attached. We gotta get more creative for MD!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Mark C said:


> I actually have some to bring y'all this time around, but don't expect anything fantastic. Hell, the majority of my humidor is still what you two gave me last time I think, but I AM working my way through 'em one stick at a time and found a few favorites in the process!
> 
> I'm down for relocating to any place with a kegerator! I'll bet The Humidour starts to get crowded soon, they definitely picked the right time to expand (no coincidence I'm sure).


Better clear some more room then.


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Friday bumps


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Count me in for the 31st
:ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Sergeant Smoky said:


> Count me in for the 31st
> :ss


Right on. And now there were 4....


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

sounds good! guess I'll have to get good and drunk for my B-Day!!!


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> sounds good! guess I'll have to get good and drunk for my B-Day!!!


They're open 11am-1230am... :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds good guys. Lets hope work doesnt pull some BS on the 31st for me....


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Call out.


:tu:ss


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Mark C said:


> :tu:ss


lolz! If only I could...


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Only 5 more days of freedom...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump.

Come on out, 1/31


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Bump.
> 
> Come on out, 1/31


Bump, one more day.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Not many smokers north of Baltimore I guess.

I'll be there after work, ~5:30 again.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like we got:

Sergeant Smoky
BigFrankMD
Mark C
Jkorp

4 aint bad.

I'll probably be there first. I'll try to get a table, but we might end up at the bar. Sergeant, I'll be the big fella with verizon guy glasses and stubble (probably have a cigar hanging out of my mouth)


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be there 330 Jason. Traffic depending of course.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> I'll be there 330 Jason. Traffic depending of course.


Right on, I'll get there around the same time.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll probally be there a lil later than that I hace to wait till I get my inspection done then I'll be leaving. Save a seat please.:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

You guys are starting to make me think today would be a good day to burn an hour of leave...


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

If you can..... :tu


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Just got back from lunch and can't wait to leave early today. 1 more inspection and I'm done for the day. See ya all soon. My ammo can is loaded and ready for the day.:gn


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, we had a great time last night. It was good to meet Smoky and admire his awesome ammo can humidor, and to smoke with some great fellas. As usual I left with more than I brought, Frank always sees to that. Good beers, great smokes and great conversation. 

It was hillarious seeing people's expressions at the huge pile of sticks Mark let accumilate in from of him. I think they were worried he wasn't leaving until he smoked them all.

After 12 beers, countless glasses of water, 9 pit beef sandwiches and 9 cigars, we ended our last herf at Red Brick Station.

Mark, Frank and John thanks for coming out, we'll have to do it next time at The Humidour Shoppe.


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

jkorp said:


> Damn, we had a great time last night. It was good to meet Smoky and admire his awesome ammo can humidor, and to smoke with some great fellas. As usual I left with more than I brought, Frank always sees to that. Good beers, great smokes and great conversation.
> 
> It was hillarious seeing people's expressions at the huge pile of sticks Mark let accumilate in from of him. I think they were worried he wasn't leaving until he smoked them all.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean that was my first organized herf and I found out that my gorilla math is not to good either. I left with more thatn I came with, even after we slpped each other silly with sticks. I had a great time and look forward to herfing up at the Humidor.:ss


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Definitely was a fitting farewell. Next time I'll bring a bag or something to put my stash in so it's not so obvious! :ss Either that or you guys will have to learn to count better. 

I obviously left with much more than I came with... so Frank's math must be really bad!

See y'all at the Humidor next time!


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks as always for coming out guys! Had a good time. Gonna miss the redbrick stout's with a cigar =(


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Thanks as always for coming out guys! Had a good time. Gonna miss the redbrick stout's with a cigar =(


Nah, I can always pick up a growler on my way to the Humidor! :chk


----------

